# FOTD Dare To Be "Xtina" (July 25th to August 7th )



## Marisol (Jul 25, 2005)

I happen to think that she is gorgeous! Sometimes she does have some crazy looks but that way she keeps us guessing. Pick your favorite Xtina look and show us how "Beautiful" or "Dirrty" you can be!



_We are beautiful in every single way..._


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 25, 2005)

cant wait to see what every one comes up with.I personally dont like her very much i think shes trashy.but her looks are daring,sp this will be an interesting dare:


----------



## Marisol (Jul 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I don't think she's trashy....she's just had some different fashion choices. I really like the way she's been looking lately. Good DtB, Marisol! Thanks! I figured that she has had many looks that everyone's will find one that they like.


----------



## Liz (Jul 25, 2005)

interesting pic marisol!

i love that viva glam pic with the pink hat. and like how she has been looking lately


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 25, 2005)

OOH i love this one!!!!!! but do we have to choose a look from one of those pics to recreate???


----------



## Marisol (Jul 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chellebelle99* OOH i love this one!!!!!! but do we have to choose a look from one of those pics to recreate??? Nope... if you find another picture of her that you like, you can use it. Just make sure you post it too!


----------



## glamslam (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh, fantastic theme Marisol!!!! It's gonna be hot! She has SO many different looks, it will be hard to choose 1 to emulate! Come on guys let's have fun with this one.


----------



## Laura (Jul 25, 2005)

Great choice Mariosol! Looking forward to doing this one


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 26, 2005)

My Inspiration pic:






Ok... well, I look nothing like her - and I don't have bangs... so I had to improvise!! lol (so yes, that is the back of my hair flipped over to make 'bangs') and the crease color was a lot darker IRL and not as 'colorful' as in the pics... but you know those MOD colors!! Vibrant little suckers!!! LOL

Eyes are Mod Cosmetics... with Engraved Powerpoint Liner

Blush is MAC Sunbasque

Lips are a pink "FACE Stockholm" color with some MOD shadow over it

I'm just not piercing my nose for a DTB! lol



(and I ran outta rhinestones lol)

Since she has so many different looks, hopefully I'll get a chance to do another one - and take a little time on it! LOL But if not... here goes!

Be Gentle!! LOL





PS&gt;.. no, I can't sing - but I can fake it for pics!



LOL


----------



## Marisol (Jul 26, 2005)

Damn Janelle! Your mamma must be proud! Way to kick off this week's DTB. I especially love the last pic...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* OMG Janelle, my jaw literally dropped open!!! You are so sex-ay! I love that last pic too, hehehe



It's so awesome, you totally got her look! Now if I really could sing... we'd be in business!! LOL Hopefully nobody saw me boppin' around in my bathroom taking my karaoke shots!! LOL




Thanks chicks!!!


----------



## glamslam (Jul 26, 2005)

Janelle you nailed it! My jaw also dropped!



And extra points for being first again!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Janelle you nailed it! My jaw also dropped!



And extra points for being first again!



thanks hun!! :icon_love I figure if I don't do it NOW, then I'll forget &amp; miss out... plus it gives me time for a re-do



lol


----------



## Liz (Jul 26, 2005)

wow janelle! that looks great!!!!!

good improvising also. and i'm cracking up at the last pic. we should use that one for the voting pic next week. hehehehe

great job chica!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh my goodness! This is going to be so difficult. I have no idea who this person is!! I was hoping that this would me my week to jump in and do a DTB, but I think I'll be sitting out another week.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* Oh my goodness! This is going to be so difficult. I have no idea who this person is!! I was hoping that this would me my week to jump in and do a DTB, but I think I'll be sitting out another week. Its Christina Aguilera.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* wow janelle! that looks great!!!!!
good improvising also. and i'm cracking up at the last pic. we should use that one for the voting pic next week. hehehehe

great job chica!




Oh HELL no!! lol


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2005)

DA-YUM!!!!!! DAMN DAMN!!! Ok Janelle, I was blown away at your pics. WOW! Let me say it again WOW! You look great. Thanks for kick starting this thread.

Looking sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-say :icon_love





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

My Inspiration pic:
Ok... well, I look nothing like her - and I don't have bangs... so I had to improvise!! lol (so yes, that is the back of my hair flipped over to make 'bangs') and the crease color was a lot darker IRL and not as 'colorful' as in the pics... but you know those MOD colors!! Vibrant little suckers!!! LOL

Eyes are Mod Cosmetics... with Engraved Powerpoint Liner

Blush is MAC Sunbasque

Lips are a pink "FACE Stockholm" color with some MOD shadow over it

I'm just not piercing my nose for a DTB! lol



(and I ran outta rhinestones lol)

Since she has so many different looks, hopefully I'll get a chance to do another one - and take a little time on it! LOL But if not... here goes!

Be Gentle!! LOL





PS&gt;.. no, I can't sing - but I can fake it for pics!



LOL


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Its Christina Aguilera. *clueless* She's a singer? I don't follow music. Has she maybe done any movies?


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* 

*clueless* She's a singer? I don't follow music. Has she maybe done any movies? 


You really don't know who Cristina Aguilera is? I don't follow music at all, and i know her. She is some kinda of pop singer and sex symbol at the same time.
Suzu, are you like me, a talk radio freak? (instead of music)


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* You really don't know who Cristina Aguilera is? I don't follow music at all, and i know her. She is some kinda of pop singer and sex symbol at the same time.
Suzu, are you like me, a talk radio freak? (instead of music)

Not really. I generally stick my very dated CD collection (everything is from '92-'99) Boyfriend likes oogling the cute girls on magazines. So I'm sure he's probably mentioned her at some point in time. I do watch a lot of movies, so if she ever does any movies I'll sure I'll figure it out. The only reason I ever heard of Jennifer Lopez is because she's made a couple of movies. Apparently she sings too?


----------



## Laura (Jul 26, 2005)

HOLY GUACOMOLE JANELLE! You ARE Christina in those pics. Amazing.. Well done chick!


----------



## Oksana (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I happen to think that she is gorgeous! Sometimes she does have some crazy looks but that way she keeps us guessing. Pick your favorite Xtina look and show us how "Beautiful" or "Dirrty" you can be!

_We are beautiful in every single way..._ 
Unfortunatly my nose doesn't feat to any of her looks


----------



## Oksana (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* My Inspiration pic:


Ok... well, I look nothing like her - and I don't have bangs... so I had to improvise!! lol (so yes, that is the back of my hair flipped over to make 'bangs') and the crease color was a lot darker IRL and not as 'colorful' as in the pics... but you know those MOD colors!! Vibrant little suckers!!! LOL

Eyes are Mod Cosmetics... with Engraved Powerpoint Liner

Blush is MAC Sunbasque

Lips are a pink "FACE Stockholm" color with some MOD shadow over it

I'm just not piercing my nose for a DTB! lol



(and I ran outta rhinestones lol)

Since she has so many different looks, hopefully I'll get a chance to do another one - and take a little time on it! LOL But if not... here goes!

Be Gentle!! LOL





PS&gt;.. no, I can't sing - but I can fake it for pics!



LOL

One word.......AWESOME


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 26, 2005)

Awesome job Janelle!!!!!!!!!You got her look down perfectly!!!!!!!!way to start this thing off!!!!


----------



## K*O* (Jul 26, 2005)

Sure am Marisol....Janelle amazes me at times !!! Originally Posted by *Marisol* Damn Janelle! Your mamma must be proud! Way to kick off this week's DTB. I especially love the last pic...


----------



## Jen (Jul 26, 2005)

AWESOME, Janelle!!!


----------



## Andi (Jul 26, 2005)

holy sh** Janelle you should go out like that sometime. SEXY!! I love how you imitated her facial expression, and the last pic is my favorite too.

I might actually take part this week, just have to find some pics of her when she was medium blonde. damn it I need more makeup skills, she wears lots of makeup and that will be hard to copy for me. I always end up looking like a hooker when I put too much stuff on my face


----------



## Marisol (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I might actually take part this week, just have to find some pics of her when she was medium blonde. damn it I need more makeup skills, she wears lots of makeup and that will be hard to copy for me. I always end up looking like a hooker when I put too much stuff on my face You might?!?!?! Andrea doll... I expect to see some of your pics on this weeks DTB. She does have some pics where she isn't wearing a lot of MU. I will see if I can try to find more.


----------



## Laura (Jul 26, 2005)

I found a few pics today &amp; i think i could manage the eyes but my lipstick collection consists of MAC Brew &amp; MAC Brew so HOW THE HELL AM I GONNA DO A LIP LOOK! All Christina seems to wear is really bright reds!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* You might?!?!?! Andrea doll... I expect to see some of your pics on this weeks DTB. She does have some pics where she isn't wearing a lot of MU. I will see if I can try to find more. 

does such a pic exsist?SHe wears alot of makeup even when shes doing a "natural look"


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* My Inspiration pic: I'm speachless! I'm without speach


----------



## Marisol (Jul 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* does such a pic exsist?SHe wears alot of makeup even when shes doing a "natural look"



Check the beginning of the post. I added some more natural ones.


----------



## Geek (Jul 27, 2005)

Janelle, which one can I use for your new avatar? :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

My Inspiration pic:Ok... well, I look nothing like her - and I don't have bangs... so I had to improvise!! lol (so yes, that is the back of my hair flipped over to make 'bangs') and the crease color was a lot darker IRL and not as 'colorful' as in the pics... but you know those MOD colors!! Vibrant little suckers!!! LOL

Eyes are Mod Cosmetics... with Engraved Powerpoint Liner

Blush is MAC Sunbasque

Lips are a pink "FACE Stockholm" color with some MOD shadow over it

I'm just not piercing my nose for a DTB! lol



(and I ran outta rhinestones lol)

Since she has so many different looks, hopefully I'll get a chance to do another one - and take a little time on it! LOL But if not... here goes!

Be Gentle!! LOL





PS&gt;.. no, I can't sing - but I can fake it for pics!



LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 27, 2005)

Aww! Thanks guys!! You're all awesome! :icon_love

And T, the answer is a big NONE!!! lol

And there is no way I'd go out like that in public... LMAO!!



If you want bright lips, use a clear lip balm, and put dshadow over it...


----------



## Andi (Jul 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Check the beginning of the post. I added some more natural ones. thanx marisol. gonna try this tomorrow


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 27, 2005)

WOWWWWWWWWWWW, JANELLE! great job!!! i love it!!!!!!


----------



## Geek (Jul 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Aww! Thanks guys!! You're all awesome! :icon_love 

And T, the answer is a big NONE!!! lol

And there is no way I'd go out like that in public... LMAO!!



If you want bright lips, use a clear lip balm, and put dshadow over it...








Ok, then I can just pick one for you then, right? Come on, serious, new avatar time with one of those!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 27, 2005)

Janelle you look awesome


----------



## doe (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow. Janelle your pics are awesome!!!...and i love how you made your bangs...so creative!





I found some pics of christina that might be more useful for people with hair colours other than platnium blonde



and pics with more "subtle" make up.











http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a210/backstreetlion/xtina.bmp
















Note: I resized some of the pics so to see the full size look at the pic from the original URL.

Hope that helps and good luck girls..cant wait to see all the contestants.


----------



## doe (Jul 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Thanks doe! I looked at the original URL though and the pictures weren't that much bigger... yeah.I just resized them just a little bit in hope that they wont stretch the page


----------



## Laura (Jul 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *doe*













Thanks doe! I should defo be able to do something from one of these 3 pics! I had the 1st one in mind. That was her at Elton John's Aid Foundation Ball a few months back i think.


----------



## Andi (Jul 28, 2005)

hereÂ´s my try. after I was done I realized I should have put more black color on my lower lids. but I decided that would made me look like I had racoon eyes (I donÂ´t have XtinaÂ´s Makeup artistÂ´s skills, obviously *lol*)

FACE:

MAC Hyper Real

BB Creamy Concealer

Revlon Blush Coral

EYES:

MAC f/l Blacktrack smudged on lids as base and to line upper lashline+waterline

S-he e/s sparkly black on crease and outer corners

MAC e/s Vanilla on browbone

LÂ´Oreal Voluminous mascara

LIPS:

MAC l/l Pink Fuschia to line and fill in lips

MAC clear lipglass


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* hereÂ´s my try. after I was done I realized I should have put more black color on my lower lids. but I decided that would made me look like I had racoon eyes (I donÂ´t have XtinaÂ´s Makeup artistÂ´s skills, obviously *lol*)
FACE:

MAC Hyper Real

BB Creamy Concealer

Revlon Blush Coral

EYES:

MAC f/l Blacktrack smudged on lids as base and to line upper lashline+waterline

S-he e/s sparkly black on crease and outer corners

MAC e/s Vanilla on browbone

LÂ´Oreal Voluminous mascara

LIPS:

MAC l/l Pink Fuschia to line and fill in lips

MAC clear lipglass






you look so beautiful Andrea,great job!!!!!!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *doe* Wow. Janelle your pics are awesome!!!...and i love how you made your bangs...so creative!




I found some pics of christina that might be more useful for people with hair colours other than platnium blonde



and pics with more "subtle" make up.











http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a210/backstreetlion/xtina.bmp
















Note: I resized some of the pics so to see the full size look at the pic from the original URL.

Hope that helps and good luck girls..cant wait to see all the contestants.







thanks Doe ,these are great pic for ideas!!!!!!!Thank you


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Check the beginning of the post. I added some more natural ones. 
Thanks Marisol, i wanna try a look ,i just hope the colors show up on my camera phone!!!












my fave pic is of her and her fiance.


----------



## Liz (Jul 28, 2005)

looks good andrea! love the lips


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jul 28, 2005)

Looking good, Janelle and Andrea!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 28, 2005)

welll heres my try,when i think of her i think of alot of eyeliner





i used

eyes:be queen linda on lid

be queen tiffany on contor

mac dark soul pigment on lower lash line

mac powerpoint eyeliner on eyes black

voluminos mascara black

be color,dont no the name as eyebrow highlighter.

face:mac stdio tech foundation

be true face color

lips:mac lip liner dervish

be true lipgloss

ok this is my look without going too crazy


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 28, 2005)

they show up for me? its wierd cause when i did it in the post the pic were in the post then when i clicked submit reply it show just the links. the links work,just small pics.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 28, 2005)

Links didn't work for me either


----------



## Marisol (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks great Andrea!

Gwen - can't see the pic.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 29, 2005)

THIS SUCKS,I REALLY NEED A DIGI CAM!!!!!!!!IM SORRY GIRLS I REALLY TRIED


----------



## glamslam (Jul 29, 2005)

Andrea! Beautiful...you look like a younger, fresher version of Christina when she wasn't dirrty yet! You also remind me of someone else famous, but I can't think of who...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 29, 2005)

Great job Andrea!!





No pix for me either, Gwen


----------



## Andi (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Andrea! Beautiful...you look like a younger, fresher version of Christina when she wasn't dirrty yet! You also remind me of someone else famous, but I can't think of who...



oh how funny...I wanna know who I remind you of!!! I always see similarites with VIPs in other people but nobody ever saw one in me


----------



## lovesboxers (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* oh how funny...I wanna know who I remind you of!!! I always see similarites with VIPs in other people but nobody ever saw one in me



Andrea, you remind me of Christina Applegate. You look great



esp in that pic you did.


----------



## glamslam (Jul 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Andrea, you remind me of Christina Applegate. You look great



esp in that pic you did. Hey yeah, I totally agree! Good call! And how weird, the same name, Christina!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lynn* where can I find the theme pix? Hi Lynn, welcome to MuT!



Theme pictures are found in the "Dare to Be" forum...HERE


----------



## jaayx (Jul 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* THIS SUCKS,I REALLY NEED A DIGI CAM!!!!!!!!IM SORRY GIRLS I REALLY TRIED



Hey Gwen,
Why not try hosting your photos on photobucket.com instead? And link it here, it's much easier for you if you're not sure on how to post on the forum ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jaayx* Hey Gwen,
Why not try hosting your photos on photobucket.com instead? And link it here, it's much easier for you if you're not sure on how to post on the forum ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

good idea




Have you tried that Gwen??? Another good one that I use for myspace is www.imageshack.us


----------



## QurlySq (Jul 30, 2005)

OK... so i attempted to do it (cuz i was super bored and i hurt my back so i'm homebound today)... ummmmmmmmmmmmm, it's definitely Xtina-ish but i think i departed a bit from the inspiration pic... oh, and forgive the curly hair instead of her straight hair.. lol... 

eyes:

LA Girl - dark purple gray color (i tore off the name by accident -



)

LA Girl - Glitzy Purple Fling e/s

L'Oreal On the Loose Shimmering Powder - Sugar Coated

MK and Ashley Black e/l

XXL Mascara - Black

lips:

Milani Dark Coffee liner

MAC Desire lipstick


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jaayx* 

Hey Gwen,
Why not try hosting your photos on photobucket.com instead? And link it here, it's much easier for you if you're not sure on how to post on the forum ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">.




She doesn't need to use any of those when you have MakeupTalk. We have built MUT to handle these situations. She can save these pics to her computer(from her phone), then upload them straight into MUT. Or another route is using our image gallery here that acts just like photobucket OR imageshack.
I guess Gwen and I need to spend some time on the phone so I can help her do this, right Gwen?


----------



## QurlySq (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Looking good Nikki! x You are so photogenic! x thanx!! i've always loved taking pictures (my albums are sooooooooo self-centered... lol)


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* She doesn't need to use any of those when you have MakeupTalk. We have built MUT to handle these situations. She can save these pics to her computer(from her phone), then upload them straight into MUT. Or another route is using our image gallery here that acts just like photobucket OR imageshack.
I guess Gwen and I need to spend some time on the phone so I can help her do this, right Gwen?

Right on T man,lol i need help I'm tech challenged!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 31, 2005)

Love it Nikki!! You look good in light colors!!



Looks like the pic a lot!





And I'm loving your hair like that too!! It's growing out really nice!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's my lame attempt at this:






I'm having a bad skin night, so forgive my skin LoL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Here's my lame attempt at this:

I'm having a bad skin night, so forgive my skin LoL

LAME!?!?! Are you on Drugs!?!?!



That looks AWESOME!!



You should do that look more often, it looks good on you!!! What e/s colors did you use???


----------



## K*O* (Jul 31, 2005)

It looks good Ash, don't knock yourself... I would give my eye teeth to have that eye color - it looks like caribbean blue...I have a friend whose eyes are the same color as this picture below... I just always look into her eyes all the time - she probably thinks I'm...hmmmm ????? LOL - its so magnetic, do they have a contact lens in that shade of blue out there anywhere ????

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Here's my lame attempt at this:





I'm having a bad skin night, so forgive my skin LoL


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** 

It looks good Ash, don't knock yourself... I would give my eye teeth to have that eye color - it looks like caribbean blue...I have a friend whose eyes are the same color as this picture below... I just always look into her eyes all the time - she probably thinks I'm...hmmmm ????? LOL - its so magnetic, do they have a contact lens in that shade of blue out there anywhere ???? 


You would give your eyes to have teeth that color ? lol


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* 

Right on T man,lol i need help I'm tech challenged!!!!










Lets Chat via phone Gwen next week or something..


----------



## SHEILAB13 (Jul 31, 2005)

I tried this theme, thought it would be somewhat easy but dang.....I'm really disappointed in this. But I'll share anyway


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SHEILAB13* 

I tried this theme, thought it would be somewhat easy but dang.....I'm really disappointed in this. But I'll share anyway










Disappointed? Why? Looks FAB. Your hair is supa gurl!


----------



## SHEILAB13 (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Disappointed? Why? Looks FAB. Your hair is supa gurl! Thank you for the encouragement but how the heck does X-tina get the black so black &amp; the eyeshadow color so vibrant? I swear I kept packing it on! LOL If I had put an ounce more of anything, I would have to chisel it off with a putty knife



Maybe I should have tried one of her natural looks HAHA


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* LAME!?!?! Are you on Drugs!?!?!



That looks AWESOME!!



You should do that look more often, it looks good on you!!! What e/s colors did you use???

I used.... Swish....Cranberry....Rose pigment....blacktrack....black tied....swish as a blush...Estee Lauder lipstick on "Candy"


----------



## Marisol (Jul 31, 2005)

Nikki, Ashley &amp; Sheila - you all look fab!


----------



## Violet (Jul 31, 2005)

Great job everyone!!! Don't think I'll have a go at this one. I don't have any time now anyway. I won't be able to participate much with FOTDs in general now with starting work tomorrow!!


----------



## glamslam (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey I chose the same picture to copy as Ashley and Sheila!



Lookin' hot ladies! I too was surprised at how much of a challenge this was...I guess the stars use pros for their MU for a reason! So how do you like my blue eyes in the 1st pic???






*I used:*

Face- Mary Kay Medium Coverage foundation in Bronze 500, MK Signature Conealer in Beige, MK Signature Loose Powder in Light Bronze, MK Signature Creamy Cheek Color in Rosewood, Bare Escentuals highlighter in Clear Radiance.

Eyes- MK eyeshadows in White Sand, Crystalline, Cranberry Ice and the black shade from a really old limited edition trio called Precious Metals. Rimmel Specialeyes eyeshadow in Sugar Babe, MK eyeliner in Charcoal, Cover Girl Fantastic Lash mascara in black, NYC false eyelashes, and an unknown brand of hot pink glitter gel from my daughter's play stash!

Lips- MK lipstick in Fuschia, Rimmel Jelly Gloss in Jammy.


----------



## glamslam (Jul 31, 2005)

Hmm, you can't see the blue eyes...



I'll have to check on that.


----------



## SHEILAB13 (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Violet* Great job everyone!!! Don't think I'll have a go at this one. I don't have any time now anyway. I won't be able to participate much with FOTDs in general now with starting work tomorrow!!



Violet...Please find the time



Guess when I usually do these? Saturday nite @ 11 after everyones in bed. I work 40 hours a week &amp; have four boys AND a husband to tend to



-so I know how it feels to be time pressured. But I really like the themes even if it means doing one just to take it off to go to bed.


----------



## SHEILAB13 (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Hey I chose the same picture to copy as Ashley and Sheila!




Lookin' hot ladies! I too was surprised at how much of a challenge this was...I guess the stars use pros for their MU for a reason! So how do you like my blue eyes in the 1st pic??? 





*I used:*

Face- Mary Kay Medium Coverage foundation in Bronze 500, MK Signature Conealer in Beige, MK Signature Loose Powder in Light Bronze, MK Signature Creamy Cheek Color in Rosewood, Bare Escentuals highlighter in Clear Radiance.

Eyes- MK eyeshadows in White Sand, Crystalline, Cranberry Ice and the black shade from a really old limited edition trio called Precious Metals. Rimmel Specialeyes eyeshadow in Sugar Babe, MK eyeliner in Charcoal, Cover Girl Fantastic Lash mascara in black, NYC false eyelashes, and an unknown brand of hot pink glitter gel from my daughter's play stash!

Lips- MK lipstick in Fuschia, Rimmel Jelly Gloss in Jammy.

Sweet!! I love the hat &amp; earrings



I tried to put some hoops on &amp; its been so long that my left ear is closed LOL


----------



## glamslam (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## glamslam (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok there we go...good old Paint Shop!


----------



## LuckyMe (Jul 31, 2005)

I think you did a really good job!

Originally Posted by *glamslam*


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Looking hot Jessica!! 
I attempted the MAC ad, but didnt have any glitter, oh well....

Once again, I will lost the DTB



going up against all ya'll awesome ladies, who are a million times better with the makeup LoL :icon_love


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 1, 2005)

Trisha, one word, WOW!!!!!!!!!! OMG I am soo jealous of your talent! And the rest of you, you guys look awesome! GOOD JOB GUYS!


----------



## Liz (Aug 1, 2005)

looking good chicas!!

you guys have to do the poses though! like janelles! hehe


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 1, 2005)

HAHAH!! Liz is sooooooooo right!! Do the poses...Its ALLLLLL about the poses lol!


----------



## doe (Aug 1, 2005)

I really wanted to enter this dare to be..But i doubt i will be intime because i'm only going back to Bahrain next week.Oh well,I'll see what the next competition is





BTW you girls look awesome and i totally agree,do the poses!


----------



## Liz (Aug 1, 2005)

NOTICE:

We are changing the DTB Challenges a little bit. 

Instead of having a Challenge every week, each Challenge will last 2 weeks!

We want to give everyone some extra time to participate.

So chicas, you have another week to try out the "Xtina" Challenge!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 1, 2005)

Jessica &amp; Trisha - ladies... freaking awesome!

Bethany - congrats on the new job!


----------



## Geek (Aug 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

looking good chicas!!
you guys have to do the poses though! like janelles! hehe




I know, Janelle was sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxay bigtime


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* NOTICE:We are changing the DTB Challenges a little bit. 

Instead of having a Challenge every week, each Challenge will last 2 weeks!

We want to give everyone some extra time to participate.

So chicas, you have another week to try out the "Xtina" Challenge!

Awesome! Can I enter a different look? Or can we only do 1 look per challenge?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Awesome! Can I enter a different look? Or can we only do 1 look per challenge? You can enter as many as you want but only one will be voted on. You can pick which one goes on the poll.


----------



## glamslam (Aug 1, 2005)

WOW Trisha...so artistic...nobody else even dared to attempt that one! Just gorgeous dahling!

You know, I was seriously considering covering my brows and drawing in pencil thin ones like Christina's. I think that's a big part of her overall look. Kevyn Aucoin's book Making Faces has a whole section on how to cover brows, so knowing how isn't an issue, but buying all the stuff to do it is! Sealing wax...??? I don't know!


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* WOW Trisha...so artistic...nobody else even dared to attempt that one! Just gorgeous dahling!
You know, I was seriously considering covering my brows and drawing in pencil thin ones like Christina's. I think that's a big part of her overall look. Kevyn Aucoin's book Making Faces has a whole section on how to cover brows, so knowing how isn't an issue, but buying all the stuff to do it is! Sealing wax...??? I don't know!





Yeah! I have that book and saw it in there also! And what exactly is sealing wax and where can I get it...I am going to try to do a Christina Aguilera makeover on myself...I attemped before and it turned out good but not how i wanted it and Jennifer said it looked fine but I needed to clean it up a little but stupid and unpatient me just took off the WHOLE thing. I am going to try another one...WISH ME LUCK!!!!


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey guys...The pics are a little out of order and please dont mind my hair or anything I just woke up lol! I tried my very best but I dont think I really did that good...


----------



## Pauline (Aug 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* My Inspiration pic:





Ok... well, I look nothing like her - and I don't have bangs... so I had to improvise!! lol (so yes, that is the back of my hair flipped over to make 'bangs') and the crease color was a lot darker IRL and not as 'colorful' as in the pics... but you know those MOD colors!! Vibrant little suckers!!! LOL

Eyes are Mod Cosmetics... with Engraved Powerpoint Liner

Blush is MAC Sunbasque

Lips are a pink "FACE Stockholm" color with some MOD shadow over it

I'm just not piercing my nose for a DTB! lol



(and I ran outta rhinestones lol)

Since she has so many different looks, hopefully I'll get a chance to do another one - and take a little time on it! LOL But if not... here goes!

Be Gentle!! LOL





PS&gt;.. no, I can't sing - but I can fake it for pics!



LOL

YOU GO GIRL! You look stunning Janelle!


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 1, 2005)

I've looked through loads of pics, but I can't see how I look like X-tina without doing serious damage to my eyebrows! I think I'm going to give this one a miss.


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* hope you can do a theme soon Lea! i wana do a 1920's look x OMG Trisha that theme would be reallyyyyy good!


----------



## Laura (Aug 1, 2005)

Leta112, you look fab. You really got the icy blue eye look down to a tee!


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanx Laura!! Thank god I had a color like that lol!


----------



## Laura (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm rooting through my stash trying to find eye make up like Xtina's! I'm more of a neutral girl! I'm sure i'll come up with something though


----------



## Lisa329 (Aug 1, 2005)

everyone looks amazing! I am glad we have another week to work on the look, because I really wanted to try it but haven't had time. Maybe one night this week the princess will go to bed early so I can play around with a look.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 2, 2005)

I thought I'd give another Christina look a try (I LOVE HER!!). Anyways, this is more outrageous then i've ever done, so bare with me and look past the fact that i'm looking a little drag queenish lol.

I also tried to mimic each face LoL then of course a bunch of me being a DORK LoL












And here we go!!


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW!! PINKRIBBONS..IM SPEECHLESS!! OMG THAT IS SOOOOOOO GOOD!! I would never think anyone can do that but you totally proved me wrong!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## lovesboxers (Aug 2, 2005)

Ashley these are AWESOME!!!!! I love the one of you doing the 1st chritina look-where you are applying with a brush. Fantastic! use that as your poll picture!

GREAT JOB

Jennifer


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 2, 2005)

OMG!!!



AWESOME JOB GIRLS!!!














Trisha, you can't even tell which one is Xtina in that pic!



You are so talented!

Jess - You have the best props ever!!



And you look great with blue eyes!!!

Ashley - you are too cute!



That red lipstick in the 2nd Xtina looks so good on you!!! Makes your lips and eyes just POP! You should wear it more often!!!

Violet - Great job! That looks just like her blue shadow!!! A+++ !!!

(and ty for the nice comment T!! Feel free to d/l one as a desktop wallpaper! lol)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* And no way can i do the pose on the MAC ad???? i have to take my pics myself so i duno how i can recreate it as Xtina has both her hands up in her hair!! LOL x Sure you can! Does your camera have a self timer ??


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW!!!... everyone has truly gotten into the spirit of this one and everyone has done such a great job... makes me want to do a second one... hmmmmmmmmm... maybe... Xtina watch out, the Mut Ladies are hot on your trail!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *QurlySq* WOW!!!... everyone has truly gotten into the spirit of this one and everyone has done such a great job... makes me want to do a second one... hmmmmmmmmm... maybe... Xtina watch out, the Mut Ladies are hot on your trail!!!



Now if we just only got her paycheck!


----------



## Oksana (Aug 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* I thought I'd give another Christina look a try (I LOVE HER!!). Anyways, this is more outrageous then i've ever done, so bare with me and look past the fact that i'm looking a little drag queenish lol. I also tried to mimic each face LoL then of course a bunch of me being a DORK LoL
I think you've done a great job apart from having a great fun


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Now if we just only got her paycheck!












LoL right!!


----------



## Nolee (Aug 2, 2005)

ah,christina she looks so glamorous most of the time (despit some scary looks she wanna keep in her never do that again record



)

the viva glam one with the pink hat, and the one in the 2003 VMA's are my DREAM looks , funny caus i was just thinking about posting a thread asking you guys tutorials for how to do them-specially vma one- and some other looks i looooove;i believe great minds think alike dont'cha think





janelle,trisha,pinkribbons and all the other gals, you loook so amazing, how on earth do you manage to do this!





---

_edit:// added some two more very nice looks, don't look so complicated either,right? _

*ps:* im dying to find a soft pink/peach lip gloss like what she's wearing, does any one know where can i find the closest shade to this


----------



## Marisol (Aug 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NoOoRy* ah,christina she looks so glamorous most of the time (despit some scary looks she wanna keep in her never do that again record



)
the viva glam one with the pink hat, and the one in the 2003 VMA's are my DREAM looks , funny caus i was just thinking about posting a thread asking you guys tutorials for how to do them-specially vma one- and some other looks i looooove;i believe great minds think alike dont'cha think





janelle,trisha,pinkribbons and all the other gals, you loook so amazing, how on earth do you manage to do this!





---

_edit:// added some two more very nice looks, don't look so complicated either,right? _

*ps:* im dying to find a soft pink/peach lip gloss like what she's wearing, does any one know where can i find the closest shade to this





Welcome to MUT Noory. I hope you will join the challenge.


----------



## Nolee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks

and i wish I could Marisol!

but im so bad at makeup that YOU may like me more at the cheer side LOL





im learning though.


----------



## NewDestination (Aug 4, 2005)

*I personally love Christina..Cant argue with a woman who has her own style and sticks with it, despite critics..You girls look great! Hopefully I can measure up in the near future.*


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Aug 4, 2005)

Have you ever seen Christina up close and personal when she's not "on" for the cameras and photographers? Well, I have and believe me...it's not a pretty sight. You are all much prettier than Christina.

It was two years ago in a Vegas casino. She must have been in her dirty girl phase. What a train wreck...dirty saggy baby blue velure jogging suit with exposed pot belly complete with enormous rhinestone belly button jewel, greasy, stringy hair, messy clown make up. She was either drugged or drunk, I'm not really sure which. She looked like she hadn't bathed in days. She was shuffling around the casino floor in a daze. We were playing at the same table with her body guard. He was keeping her on a pretty short leash to keep her out of trouble, put she kept wandering off. You could tell his patience with her was wearing thin. It was amusing.

Don't get me wrong, I like her music but if that's what she's normally like off stage she has some serious issues.

We go to Vegas quite a bit and often see celebs out and about. The Palms, Mandalay Bay, Bellagio and MGM, seem to be the celeb hot spots for now at least.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FLdaydreamer* Have you ever seen Christina up close and personal when she's not "on" for the cameras and photographers? Well, I have and believe me...it's not a pretty sight. You are all much prettier than Christina.
It was two years ago in a Vegas casino. She must have been in her dirty girl phase. What a train wreck...dirty saggy baby blue velure jogging suit with exposed pot belly complete with enormous rhinestone belly button jewel, greasy, stringy hair, messy clown make up. She was either drugged or drunk, I'm not really sure which. She looked like she hadn't bathed in days. She was shuffling around the casino floor in a daze. We were playing at the same table with her body guard. He was keeping her on a pretty short leash to keep her out of trouble, put she kept wandering off. You could tell his patience with her was wearing thin. It was amusing.

Don't get me wrong, I like her music but if that's what she's normally like off stage she has some serious issues.

We go to Vegas quite a bit and often see celebs out and about. The Palms, Mandalay Bay, Bellagio and MGM, seem to be the celeb hot spots for now at least.

like I needed yet ANOTHER reason to want to go back again!! :icon_love lol


----------



## Nolee (Aug 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FLdaydreamer* Have you ever seen Christina up close and personal when she's not "on" for the cameras and photographers? Well, I have and believe me...it's not a pretty sight. You are all much prettier than Christina.
It was two years ago in a Vegas casino. She must have been in her dirty girl phase. What a train wreck...dirty saggy baby blue velure jogging suit with exposed pot belly complete with enormous rhinestone belly button jewel, greasy, stringy hair, messy clown make up. She was either drugged or drunk, I'm not really sure which. She looked like she hadn't bathed in days. She was shuffling around the casino floor in a daze. We were playing at the same table with her body guard. He was keeping her on a pretty short leash to keep her out of trouble, put she kept wandering off. You could tell his patience with her was wearing thin. It was amusing.

Don't get me wrong, I like her music but if that's what she's normally like off stage she has some serious issues.

We go to Vegas quite a bit and often see celebs out and about. The Palms, Mandalay Bay, Bellagio and MGM, seem to be the celeb hot spots for now at least.

*LOL



**you gotta be kidding me, she always looks great at the red carpet and most of her events, lol so she's a big fake huh?!*

*nice voice though ((specially the old/clean days))*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* it does but i dont fancy acting like a twat in my bedroom LOL! Im not putting all that MU on again to do it!! LMAO....


----------



## TechnoKittn (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Looking hot Jessica!! 
I attempted the MAC ad, but didnt have any glitter, oh well....

Ooohhh I love it! What did you use on the main part of your lid? (The darker green)


----------



## NewDestination (Aug 5, 2005)

Ya theyve showed her in photos without makeup and shes def. different looking! But who knows, maybe she was having a bad day? And yet I wouldnt doubt shes a fake, alot of celebs are unfortunately


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi everyone!! This is my first post.. i just fell in love with this website, esp. the makeup challenge!!:icon_love This is my attempt on her from Stripped tour... I don't think I look even close to Christina Aguilera LOL



but it was VERY FUN!! I've never worn this much makeup!!!

*Face*

Loreal Ideal Balance foundation

MAC Studio Fix powder

Benefit High Beam highlighter

Benefit Dandelion blush

*Eyes*

MAC eye shadow in Carbon

MAC eye shadow in Sushi Flower

MAC false eye lashes

Chanel eye shadow in Lily

Chanel eye shadow in Bouquet

*Lips*

MAC lipstick in Hue

*Eye Brows*

Lancome brow liner in Natural Blonde

And I'm wearing Freshlook color contact lenses in Gray.. my eyes are naturally dark brown.

I think I put the eye lashes too low and they're making my eyes funky!!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow, I think you did a great job. Way to jump right in.

Welcome to MUT. I am Marisol from San Francisco and I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Liz (Aug 6, 2005)

nice job lilyindavis!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 6, 2005)

Welcome Lily!! I'm Janelle, from Ny - nice to meet you!





You did an AWESOME job!!! You do look like Christina a bit actually!



Great way to jump right in, &amp; I'm glad you like it here... Looking forward to chatting with you more!


----------



## Laura (Aug 6, 2005)

WOW! You did a fantastic job lilyindavis! Welcome to MuT. I cant wait to see more of your work


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 7, 2005)

everyone did SUCH a good job!!!

welcome to MUT, lily! how come hue doesn't look like that on me?



that was my first mac lipstick ever


----------



## Nolee (Aug 7, 2005)

Lily you look absolutely FAB!!

i'm really excited for the next challenge to see your participation!


----------



## Pauline (Aug 7, 2005)

W O W everyone looks totally amazing!



I am so loving those face of the day challanges,you all look fantastic!





I think i have spotted my first Mac lipstick that i must buy, it looks great on Lilly, its called Hue. Has anyone else got this color? I must get readong those Mac reviews!


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 7, 2005)

Thank you girls for your responses!!



Everuone looked so beautiful..I can't wait to see more of your work in these challenges!








Jennifer and Pauline, Hue was my first MAC lipstick as well. I usually wear MAC lipglass in C-Thru on top of it to make it less pink and more nude with my regular makeup. They make a great combination!


----------



## DawnE (Aug 8, 2005)

This is such a fun thing to do! Great pics, everyone.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *DawnE* This is such a fun thing to do! Great pics, everyone.



feel free to jump in! We've extended the "dare to Be" challenges for another week... so they are 2 weeks now instead of one...


----------



## truehugswait (Aug 8, 2005)

er, hello all. my first post...heres my attempted at the quite popular picture of xtina...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...it/xtina09.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...posa79/pic.jpg

not so great and a bad picture....


----------



## Liz (Aug 8, 2005)

wow! great job! thanks for jumping right in and participating in the DTB!!!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks great! What products did you use? Welcome to MUT!

I hope that you don't mind but I turn your picture the other way so it would be easier to see it.


----------



## truehugswait (Aug 8, 2005)

white clown makeup as my base, some random pink eyeshadow...the name rubbed off, princessa eyeliner, and to give it some shimmer a lirght dusting of revlon skinlights in bare light...lips is just a sheer gloss with a bit of the eyeshadow added...

thanks for the comments and the turn...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 8, 2005)

Great job truehugs!! Welcome to mut! I'm Janelle...


----------



## Geek (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *truehugswait* 

er, hello all. my first post...heres my attempted at the quite popular picture of xtina...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...it/xtina09.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...osa79/pic.jpg]

not so great and a bad picture....




Nice, you are cute!


----------



## Laura (Aug 8, 2005)

Looking hot truehugswait! Welcome to MakeUpTalk


----------



## Oksana (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow looks great to me,and I think you got it just right.


----------

